# Ear Infection Question?



## gsmit

I have been told that cockapoos can get ear infections pretty easily, but how can I tell if my puppy has an ear infection?

Also, how often do you clean your cockapoo's ears?


----------



## swgurl

Not an expert but ......... he may well shake his head more often or possibly rub it with his paw more often too. I know this may sound grim but does it smell? Sometimes infected ears will smell pretty awful. Will he let you look in his ear or does it seem painful if you try? It might look quite red and inflamed if he allows you to look!! Hope this helps! I'm sure others will probably offer better advice!! LOL


----------



## barrelman

*Excess wax*

Stanley got loads of wax which vet said was symptom of ear mite. Eardrops for one week cleared it


----------



## embee

I take a quick look at Flo's ears whenever I'm brushing her - every few days as I need to lift her ears up anyway to brush underneath. Only need to wipe them with baby wipes or dog ear wipes about once a month and even then there's usually the tiniest amount of wax if any.


----------



## bramble

Bramble had loads of muck in her ears when we got her at 8 wks. The vet showed me how to clean them out, basically you can stick cotton wool or cotton buds gently into their ears and not harm them as there ear canal is "L" shaped, you would have to push down and then sideways to hurt them. You would definately be able to tell if you pop a cotton bud into the ear as it would have alot of mess on it when you bring it out. 

My vet said to clean bramble's ears often as they are prone to ear infection's but I look weekly and she's been clear since.


----------



## lady amanda

My Pupy is now 20 weeks old...I have only had to clean her ears once. had a cotton pad and dampened it with luke warm water after her bath.
It will smell if they have an ear infection for t sure, and you will see something...they are more prone to ear infections...like all dogs with floppy ears...just keep an eye on them, take your pup to a vet if you are concerned.


----------



## kendal

if your dog is scratcvhing more than normal or shaking it head more than normaly then they may have a wee ear problem. breeds with long floppy ears are prone to ear problems because of the lack or air flow to the ear canal. so its good practice to check and clean their ears as part of your grooiming. if the smell changes or the ear wax becomes unsusaly thing it might be an idea to contact your vet, but most of the time you can keep ontop of it. there are lots of ear cleaners so you will noprmaly find ont to sute your dog. i like having just a normal one for cleaning mut also recoment quistil as it is fab for prsistant ear problems.


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> if your dog is scratcvhing more than normal or shaking it head more than normaly then they may have a wee ear problem. breeds with long floppy ears are prone to ear problems because of the lack or air flow to the ear canal. so its good practice to check and clean their ears as part of your grooiming. if the smell changes or the ear wax becomes unsusaly thing it might be an idea to contact your vet, but most of the time you can keep ontop of it. there are lots of ear cleaners so you will noprmaly find ont to sute your dog. i like having just a normal one for cleaning mut also recoment quistil as it is fab for prsistant ear problems.


Just looked at Brambles post where she says clean right inside the ear with a cotton bud. I've only ever wiped round the outer bit not deep inside. What do you do with your girls?


----------



## kendal

i only go as far and my finget will go with a little bit of cotton wool if they haqve a smaller eacannal i will use my pinky finger. 

if your dog has hair in its ears this must be removed, as the groomer or vet to show you how or their are some vidios on youtube showing you how. you dog will probably cray a little as you are plucking the hair out of the ears.


----------



## gsmit

Thanks guys! Just checking to see what I am looking for if it occurs!


----------



## caradunne

Izzy had lots of dark ear wax and the vet sold me an ear cleaner called logic. That worked for a few months then her ears started to get smelly. Back to the vet and we now have drops for a week. She has scratched her ears relentlessly since I bought her at 10 weeks, the vet has checked her for mites several times but finds nothing.


----------



## AriEliyah

Hey All- My Blackbeard has recently had lots of the dark, slightly-smelly wax in his ears. I've been using baby wipes with a bit of vinegar on them (I saw it recommended somewhere for Cockapoos), but it's not really clearing up, as the next day there's more for me to clean. I am in Israel and can't really afford to take him to the vet, who is far away and very expensive. Are there ANY HOUSEHOLD SOLUTIONS I can make to get rid of this issue?? HELP! Blackbeard and I both THANK YOU!


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> Izzy had lots of dark ear wax and the vet sold me an ear cleaner called logic. That worked for a few months then her ears started to get smelly. Back to the vet and we now have drops for a week. She has scratched her ears relentlessly since I bought her at 10 weeks, the vet has checked her for mites several times but finds nothing.


Poor little Izzy, she seems to get more than her fair share of problems. Let's hope as she gets older it all settles down for her.


----------

